# 9th Roma Music Festival 2023



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*ROMA MUSIC FESTIVAL 2023
9th International choir and orchestra festival in Rome (Italy)
08.03. - 12.03.2023*
ROME – a multifaced myth
Names such as “Eternal City” or “Centre of the World” are not too modest. However, the Italian metropolis boasts them, and emphasizes its significance in the world history. During a short stay it is simply impossible to visit all attractions of the town whose history dates 3000 years back. Among the most important ones there are:

the Vatican with St. Peter’s Basilica and St. Peter’s Square, the Spanish Steps, the Catacombs, the Collosseum, the Roman Forum or Trastevere – the commercial district of Rome. You may enrich the cultural variety of this exceptional city by participating in concerts held in churches and concert halls during the Roma Music Festival.

More about this festival: 9th International choir and orchestra festival in Rome (Italy) - MRF-MusicFestivals


----------

